
Is Silicon Valley Building the Infrastructure for a Police State? - wallace_f
http://reason.com/reasontv/2017/11/10/artificial-intelligence-and-the-surveill
======
alexnewman
I mean I work from LA most of the time. So I'd say no, LA is

------
solotronics
it already has but most people have not realized this yet.

